# Sherwood Forest Rv Park



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Here we are at Sherwood Forest Rv Park. It is a local place about 20 minutes from the house but it is a place that if we want to get away and my DW has to work the next day, it is local enough for her to meet me there.
It is mostly a permanent living place and a seasonal resident place, but it is clean, nice, on a man made lake that is stocked, and has a pool and wireless internet. The one bad point is it is right on a main road and the noise level at times can be enough to remind you of NOT being far from civilizaion, but it is enough to shut your cell phone and not be found if you dont want to be.
Our spot is right on the water (about 3 feet) and it's fine for the quick escape of the hectic week. The GPS coordinates for the park are N82.76998 W28.06766. Sherwood Forest RV Park in Palm Harbor, FL on Tampa Rd and Alt-19 accepts Good Sam membership and has a great seafood bar down the street called Molly Goodhead's. Across the street is CVS Pharmacy and a 7-11. It is quiet enough to be left alone but close enough to still be in touch. I would probably say it is a 5 on a 1-10 scale but thats for getting away, not for the escape from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice report Noble Eagle. I particularly appreciate your giving the Lat/Lon GPS readings.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, is that a gator in the lake about 15 feet from your Outback? Or just a reflection?









Anyway, good that those in the south can still be camping. All winterized here.









Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sherwood Forest Rv Park


NobleEagle,

Nice photo. Enjoy your stay. Looks like a nice place.

BTW, you haven't seen any "men in tights" around there, have you?









Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> > Sherwood Forest Rv Park
> 
> 
> NobleEagle,
> ...


mswalt,
actually all of the streets here are named after robinhood etc. However, the only "men in tights" (yuk) that we have seen are the marathon bicyclists in their spandex cycling gear (even talking about it here creates enough of a visual I would rather forget). lol

NobleEagle


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Noble,
It looks like a really nice place. How strong is the barrier between the Outback and the water??









Glad to hear you had a nice getaway. Close to home is better than not camping at all huh?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a nice place for a quick get away









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like you've found a nice place to get away, but not having to endure a long drive.


----------

